
Using Google to Monitor? Warning: Google Doesn’t Really Care About Free Accounts - voodooalerts
http://www.voodooalerts.com/blog/solely-relying-on-google-analytics-to-monitor-your-conversions-warning-google-doesnt-really-care-about-free-accounts-2/
======
oliao
A product competing (at least in part) with Google Analytics is criticizing
Google Analytics. Please.

